# New Milford Photo - Iron All ??? is there an alternative??



## jxh112 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi guys, recently there were a couple threads about how the Iron-All paper was back and everyone ordered some and got them quickly and everything was merilly and dandy and just worked GREAT!....

But I'm assuming this is all in the U.S.

Because I've tried ordering through eBay and no response after a whole week after auction despite numerous emails (i havent paid yet because they said I'm supposed to wait for an invoice to be sent within 3 hours...its been almost 7 days...)

And I can't order through newmilfordphoto.com because when I checkout, and choose Global Priority Mail, it says they are experience technical difficulties, and after entering all details...i can never get past the final checkout screen....


IS THERE an alternative to this sort of paper - a stretchable quality transfer paper... I'm trying to start printing t-shirts but it so frustrating when u get stopped by things as minor as this...

IS there even some sort of way to fix this ? or an explanation perhaps from someone in the know...


i doubt i can contact them by phone as ill have to stay up till the early morning for a suitable time...



thanks for reading everything

much thanks appreciated if you can help


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jxh112 said:


> i doubt i can contact them by phone as ill have to stay up till the early morning for a suitable time...


It's not too bad. America is about 16 hours behind, so 1am here would be 9am there, or 4pm there would be 8am here (depending on which US time zone they're in). Still, making an international call is expensive and should be unnecessary. Hopefully someone will know something to help you out.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't you want to try other brands of inkjet transfer papers? I noticed on the Forever Transfer website that they have a distributor in Australia, maybe you can try:

FOREVER Australia
Mr. Barry Heffernan
30 MC Laughlan Avenue
5046 Warradale
South Australia

Tel.: ++61 407713377
Fax: ++61 882987720
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: Untitled Document


----------



## deepintention (Feb 6, 2007)

I opened the customer service window and talked to someone through there, she took my order and sent the invoice to my paypal


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

The other source is visual-color.com. They sell "Soft Feel"


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's another source for the paper as well. 

At imprintables.com, they now have the same paper under the JetFlex name. I think they ship internationally.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> At imprintables.com, they now have the same paper under the JetFlex name. I think they ship internationally.


So Iron All and JetFlex are exactly the same paper?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So Iron All and JetFlex are exactly the same paper?


That's what I was told


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I asked Josh at imprintables, he told me it was the same. (just a better price )

He will send you some samples.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t11673.html


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I need to look into that. When did they start carrying it?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

badalou said:


> I need to look into that. When did they start carrying it?


Josh posted the free samples in the classifieds 6 days ago. 

I think many of the paper distributors have been waiting for the new product. It will just take us a while to connect the dots and see what each distributor names their version.


----------



## jxh112 (Jan 20, 2007)

wow thanks for the reply guys, im still waiting on replies from newmilfordphoto and right now, it just really seems like they dont care about their customers (-international ones that is i suppose)

i'll try out some jetflex samples then eh


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

I had _FANTASTIC_ service from New Milford.

I also had the "technical difficulties" with their website - I sent off an email and _they called *me* back (international phone charges)_ to take my order for a measly 25 sheets of paper.

I'm still waiting on the paper to arrive (whinge, international shipping ), but I can't fault the service.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Anybody having problems with Iron All flaking? I was happy with my original shipment (white backing) then my second shipment (blue backing). But, my third shipment is with the gray line and I am having trouble with "pinhole" sized flakes coming off in the printer.  

Check out the pics below (PDF files) to see what I mean. Many dark spots on white and white spots in printed areas.

This has happened on every sheet so far from this shipment...just varying degrees (this being the worst). I printed on a blank sheet of paper (also shown on right) and Jet II paper with no problems. I was wondering if perhaps my cartridges / printheads were "spitting" ink...but they were not. 

Anybody else experiencing this? Also, it seems to flake alot worse when I cut out the image than the previous versions.

Thanks,

John


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Anybody having problems with Iron All flaking? I was happy with my original shipment (white backing) then my second shipment (blue backing). But, my third shipment is with the gray line and I am having trouble with "pinhole" sized flakes coming off in the printer.
> 
> Check out the pics below (PDF files) to see what I mean. Many dark spots on white and white spots in printed areas.
> 
> ...


John, I need to ask, is your printer on a stable table. make sure it is. I don't know what is going on with this paper. I have the blue backed paper and have no problems with it. Now you say the back has changed again. Consistency is important with a product and if they are not doing that then John needs to get on the ball.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

> is your printer on a stable table.


Yes it is...I remember that from one of your videos.  



> I have the blue backed paper and have no problems with it. Now you say the back has changed again. Consistency is important with a product and if they are not doing that then John needs to get on the ball


Lou..one thing I noticed in one of your latest Iron All videos was that the paper had the grey stripe on the back. It was when you mentioned that it now has a way to determine the front of the sheet from the back of the sheet. That was just before I received my second shipment with the blue back. I just figured that the stripe was a 2nd version and I got the 3rd version. But, now that I got the grey stripe on my 3rd shipment....I don't know what is what other than there is a definite difference between them.  

I am going to send these to John at New Milford as well because I'm going to ask to get these replaced.


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

wow, that's all I can say about the quality of Imprintables Warehouse Jetflex paper. Just got my order today and they worked great. Did 30 shirts and just delivered them to the customer. Hats off to Imprintables for their impecable and speedy service.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

treadhead said:


> I am going to send these to John at New Milford as well because I'm going to ask to get these replaced


Well...still waiting to get a response from John at New Milford Photo. I sent him the same pictures that I posted with an explaination of what was happening and requested a replacement.

Maybe I need to try some of that JetFlex from Imprintables? Perhaps he is getting caught up from the ISS show in Orlando.... 

So I'll be patient until the end of the week.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

transfer fun said:


> wow, that's all I can say about the quality of Imprintables Warehouse Jetflex paper. Just got my order today and they worked great. Did 30 shirts and just delivered them to the customer. Hats off to Imprintables for their impecable and speedy service.


What color is the back of your paper?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

treadhead said:


> What color is the back of your paper?


The back of the JetFlex? It's a little off of the bluish color of the ironall. Similar, but just a bit of a different shade.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Rodney said:


> The back of the JetFlex? It's a little off of the bluish color of the ironall. Similar, but just a bit of a different shade.


Ok..thanks. I was curious if it was the same as the paper from New Milford and whether it had a blue backing or the gray line. Sounds like it may be the same paper but with a slightly lighter blue backing...probably company preference.


----------



## jxh112 (Jan 20, 2007)

O.K, something dodgey is definietly going on with new milford photo  , i sent an email to them about the error on the website through a different email and they replied the next day...but when they emailed back asking if i had paypal, I told them i actually had an order from their ebay account pending and i have yet to receive the invoice which they are meant to send my for the ebay order, and then they have stopped contacting me...this is rediculous...


newmilfordphoto has really, really lazy service....


oh and i still havent recieved word from the guy with the jetflex sample...this is really really frustrating, im never gonna be able to start doing t-shirts when i have no paper to do anything with!     

and i cant really order 25 pieces of jetflex straight off because i dont know whether or not itll suit the way i'm printing shirts...

all i can do is wait wait and wait....and then cry some  ...

well no crying....yet


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry about the email/phone issues at New Milford Photo...my whole connection has been shot for a few days..lose my cable and my email, phone etc goes. Need to change that. As for the iron all. I rec'd 2 diiferent batches...one with blue back and one with gray line. The gray line was the intial batch and the blue back was the second. The blue back seems to be a better choice. 

I think i've gottne back to everyone in this thread that had an issue but just so it's out there. Feel free to swap out any paper you think is not up to snuff. I think anybody who deals with me knows that i try hard to be super fair and make people happy. (even if it takes a few extra emails)

john laperch
New Milford Photo
860-488-9195






jxh112 said:


> Hi guys, recently there were a couple threads about how the Iron-All paper was back and everyone ordered some and got them quickly and everything was merilly and dandy and just worked GREAT!....
> 
> But I'm assuming this is all in the U.S.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> oh and i still havent recieved word from the guy with the jetflex sample


He posted an update here a day or so ago:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t12933.html

Josh was at a tradeshow for a few days and he sent all the samples as soon as he got back.


----------



## spore (Sep 14, 2006)

I was very happy with my service from New Milford. Great product, fast shipping, and a real nice guy too. I'll try Jetflex for comparison, but Ironall is really great transfer paper. It's stiff at first, buy softens up nicely after one wash.


----------



## jxh112 (Jan 20, 2007)

i really don't know about newmilfordphoto, but sure you may have lost your internet and communication with the rest of the world, but not for 2 AND A HALF WEEKS (i receivedd a reply after an angry, very angry email)...

and im quit doubtful about your excuses, because i did send emails through different addresses to test whether or not you guys WERE actually unavailable or away and unable to receive emails but you guys did reply to my emails from other aliases....

i think i will go with jetflex, because they seem to care about their customers.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

treadhead said:


> > So I'll be patient until the end of the week.
> 
> 
> Ok...got an update on New Milford Photo.
> ...


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

treadhead said:


> treadhead said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got a response from them and they are sending out a new batch with the blue background. Apparently, I am not the only person having issues with the grey stripped version.
> ...


----------



## jxh112 (Jan 20, 2007)

pretty inconsistant conduct at newmilfordphoto...


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

No one should endure poor service. as most of you know I have been an advocate of using Iron All. I have written John several emails concerning the bad press he gets here. He assured me that any problems he had were short term. I will only support companies that give excellent service. If you feel that you are receiving bad service or bad product then I would make the switch. As most of you also know Josh at Imprintables and Now Coastal both carry the Iron All but under different names. These are both companies with long track records and companies that I have personally dealt with and have nothing but excellent service. Lou


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

I got my JetFlex transfers from Imprintables. I have used about 60 of the transfers so far & each one has worked flawlessly. I did an order for 2 dozen 100% cotton white tees & an order for 2 dozen white 50/50 hoodies. Both orders had a pocket design on the front & a 8.5 x 11 on the back. The rest were for myself, friends, & family. Everyone liked the feel, colors, & of course my designs 
My wife washed my sons t-shirt in hot water , but it did not fade at all & you could not feel the transfer on the shirt afterwards! Good stuff!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

> We'll keep you posted!!


Ok...here is an example of what I've been struggling with.

Attached is a PDF of a simple job I did tonight using the Iron All that I just received from New Milford with the grey line on the back.

The circled defect appeared after the image was printed. The sheet looked before it was printed but appeared after it was printed, cut and dried. It looked like a piece of dirt or hair so I simply blew on the paper and this big chunk of material blew away. Note, the other scratches showing up are scratches from handling this paper after the fact.

Obviously, there is a bonding issue here with the surface material and the backing sheet. I may just be a t-shirt junky now... ...but I've got 20+ years of experience as a mechanical engineer in product development and manufacturing and know a bonding issue when I see one!!!  

I cant' be the only one having this issue with this version of IronAll????


----------



## spore (Sep 14, 2006)

I've also been having problems with my new batch of Ironall. I printed 5 sheets tonite, and 3 of them flaked and had to be reprinted. I guess it comes with the territory of doing inkjet transfers. I'm guessing Jetflex will also flake if it's Ironall under a different name. But I'm hoping it's better since I just ordered some.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

spore said:


> I've also been having problems with my new batch of Ironall. I printed 5 sheets tonite, and 3 of them flaked and had to be reprinted. I guess it comes with the territory of doing inkjet transfers. I'm guessing Jetflex will also flake if it's Ironall under a different name. But I'm hoping it's better since I just ordered some.


Spore...

What color is the back of your paper?? Is it blue or does it have a grey / black stripe on it? My first batch of IronAll had the blue back and worked fine. Then I received the stripped version on my next order which is actually and "older" version.

I wouldn't say it comes with the territory as I've heard good things about this paper and JetFlex as long as you don't get the "suspect" version.


----------



## spore (Sep 14, 2006)

My current batch has the light blue backing. I've never used the striped paper. It seems like older paper dries out over time and flakes very easily.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

spore said:


> My current batch has the light blue backing. I've never used the striped paper. It seems like older paper dries out over time and flakes very easily.


So the batch with the blue backing is giving you trouble?? Or, is that a replacement batch for the trouble batch??


----------



## spore (Sep 14, 2006)

treadhead said:


> So the batch with the blue backing is giving you trouble


Yes, some of it was flaking right out of the package.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

spore said:


> Yes, some of it was flaking right out of the package.


Sounds to me that this stuff isn't ready for prime time!!!

It works great when it is "right" but the "bonding" proces is obviously not in control (i.e variation from batch to batch or sheet to sheet).

I'm just a bit stumped as to why there aren't more people reporting this problem with so many people using it. I love it when it works but am wasting too many sheets and shirts to make it affordable!!!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

treadhead said:


> I'm just a bit stumped as to why there aren't more people reporting this problem with so many people using it. I love it when it works but am wasting too many sheets and shirts to make it affordable!!!


There have been plenty of reports of people having trouble with it in the past. I think there just happen to be more recent successes than failures. 

You might check out TransjetII, it has a little more "hand" but it is reportedly easier to work with.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> There have been plenty of reports of people having trouble with it in the past. I think there just happen to be more recent successes than failures.


I agree. But my impression was that most of those "issues" were addressed with the "new" IronAll as noted in Lou's video (actually using the stripped material). I've read a few posts about some issues with recent shipments but it doesn't seem to be a "big" issue. I would think that if I'm wasting up to 25% of my paper, along with the shirts, there would be more of a reaction in the forum.  

Again, I didn't have these issues with the blue backed paper....only with the grey / black stripped version.



> You might check out TransjetII, it has a little more "hand" but it is reportedly easier to work with.


I've tried it and like it.  As a matter of fact, I'm ordering some from Josh along with some samples of his JetFlex to see if it is somehow better than IronAll (even thought it is supposed to be the same stuff).


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

treadhead said:


> Again, I didn't have these issues with the blue backed paper....only with the grey / black stripped version.


Didn't John acknowledge that as a bad batch?


----------



## Ezekiel33Graphic (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi,
I just used 100 sheets of the JetFlex with the light blue backing without an issue with flaking. I opened the example papers I got from Josh afterwards (same bluish paper) & 2 out of the 5 flaked & was noticeable. I have another 100 sheets & when I start using them, I will report my findings.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Didn't John acknowledge that as a bad batch?


I don't remember that acknowledgement. Was it posted somewhere in the forum??

I got an e-mail from him....

"I will send you a new batch with the blue background…let’s see if that fixes things

john"

....which could be an acknowledgement if your read between the lines...but can't be sure.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

treadhead said:


> I agree. But my impression was that most of those "issues" were addressed with the "new" IronAll as noted in Lou's video (actually using the stripped material). I've read a few posts about some issues with recent shipments but it doesn't seem to be a "big" issue. I would think that if I'm wasting up to 25% of my paper, along with the shirts, there would be more of a reaction in the forum.



What Jasonda said is correct, there have been several people that have had problems with this paper. What I gathered from the new formula is that is was IMPROVED - it should flake less and have fewer problems than the old version - but it is still _not _hassle free like the TJII/MJ.

That said, you shouldn't be losing a whopping 1/4 of your paper, especially with the supposedly improved batch. Is your printer on a solid, non-moving surface? Lou used to have a lot of problems with IronAll because of that. If that's solid, you might check other past threads for more advice; I think removing a printer piece that was causing scratching helped some people as well.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Just placed a new video on youtube featuring the new Iron All . Printing, cutting, pressing a shirt. This may help some. Lou 
YouTube - Working with the new "Iron All Transfer Paper"


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> I think removing a printer piece that was causing scratching helped some people as well.


That piece is the pie wheel that helps guide the paper out of the printer. With the old Iron all the ink laid on the paper then when it hit those wheels it left little dash marks on the ink. Not good. I removed them from the printer I was using. I am now using a CIS system and a c88+ and the "new Paper" as I will call it from now on because some of the companies I deal with now carry it and I think it is only fair to include them in the mix.The ink dries faster and it does not seem to be a problem, at least for me, with the guide wheels. Lou


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

badalou said:


> That piece is the pie wheel that helps guide the paper out of the printer. With the old Iron all the ink laid on the paper then when it hit those wheels it left little dash marks on the ink. Not good. I removed them from the printer I was using. I am now using a CIS system and a c88+ and the "new Paper" as I will call it from now on because some of the companies I deal with now carry it and I think it is only fair to include them in the mix.The ink dries faster and it does not seem to be a problem, at least for me, with the guide wheels. Lou


I just ran a sheet of 'new paper' on my Epson 1280. It did leave the dotted pie cutter marks in the print. I haven't pressed the test yet to see the finished product yet. 

I couldn't use the 'old paper' because my printer lays down so much ink, the dark saturated areas bled out. The paper would have puddles of wet ink on it's way out of the printer. The new paper comes out wet, but not in puddles. I hope the dots don't show after pressing...


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Is your printer on a solid, non-moving surface? Lou used to have a lot of problems with IronAll because of that. If that's solid, you might check other past threads for more advice; I think removing a printer piece that was causing scratching helped some people as well.


Yes...it is on a solid surface. That is the first question Lou asked me a while back. The stuff I had is so bad that you can blow on it and it flakes!!! I have one sheet that came out of the pack with a section of the page blistered.

I just received my 2nd replacement pact from New Milford Photo and, I am happy to say, it is the blue backed paper. Immediately, I noticed a big difference in the first couple of sheets used. Hopeing this resolved my problems!! 

I don't expect it to be perfect...just want the same results ya'll were getting with the blue backed paper.  Maybe now I'm back on track!!!

Thanks all!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I have not posted it yet on the forum articles but you can view my latest video on doing the Iron All printing with the blueish Green back on youtube and do a search for badalou. all my videos will come up.


----------



## jlaperch (Feb 23, 2007)

I have told the manufacturer about the issue with the grey line paper. That was the first shipment i rec'd of the new paper. The blue paper seems to have alot less issues...so hopefully going forward we are ok. I will replace any paper that didn't not work ...as always

john


----------



## UncleDannie (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, based upon everybody's input, I ordered a bunch of samples from NMP on Oct 14. They wanted their money immediately, but didn't ship the samples for another 9 day, and UPS took another 7 days to deliver them. By this time, my customer had gotten mad, and picked up her 52 shirt order and took them elswhere. Upon getting the sample laser dark sheets yesterday, I decided to try them out anyway. Put a sheet into the straight pass thru, hit print, and watched my printer jam up. I had specifically asked paper that would work in my Okidata laser, but apparently it was for the "other' type laser, the one with fuser oil (whatever that means).

So I spent all day today scrapping off melted junk from my toner cart and finally got it cleaned and working again. I just ordered a sample from JetFlex, so I'll see how it goes.

I don't think I'll be ordering anything from New Milford Photo again, they appear to be really slow and not too helpful. They should have a disclaimer that their paper will only work in specific lasers, but not Okidata.

I believe the 10 day delay from getting my money to shipping the samples may be due to having the paper manufacturing company drop shipping my samples to me. I find it hard to believe that they had to hunt arounf for 9 days to gather up a couple of sample sheets of the laser dark transfer paper.

Uncle Dannie


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

May as well post this link here since this old thread is dug up. This list is the various names of Ironall, and who supplies it as what name:

This is lights:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t59847.html#post355345

This is darks:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t59419.html#post353024

Uncle Dannie, do you know that Ironall and JetFlex are the same? I also would recommend you try JPSS (Jetprosofstretch) if you are sampling papers for lights, unless you are set on using Ironall.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

AND.......
JPPS(jetprosofstretch) is SAFE!!! 

....no formaldehyde or other unsafe chemicals in it!!! 
(happy lungs!!!!!!)

check ot Neenah's website.....
Neenah Paper Technical - Heat Transfer - Abrasives & Medical Packaging


----------



## transfer fun (Aug 17, 2006)

ashamutt said:


> AND.......
> JPPS(jetprosofstretch) is SAFE!!!
> 
> ....no formaldehyde or other unsafe chemicals in it!!!
> ...


what papers have formaldehyde in it?....just wondering.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

ClearSoft...no formaldehyde.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

CLEARSOFT is IRONALL light correct??

I thought Ironall light was old news.....????

Did they "reformulate" it to have better washability??????
I have heard a lot of people having so many fade issues with ironall light.
(....even badalou said this paper was "old news") ???

(I have shirts made with jetprosofstretch from FEB 2008 that have been bleached 2 times a week with no fading at all..........but they do have a little "fiber lift" LOL)


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The washability of ClearSoft is equal to JPSS and the CS colors remain more vibrant. The biggest problem with all the papers is that you might get 10 different results with 10 different users due to variance in inks, printers, detergents, washers, dryers....and the human eye. There are many good papers available that are very satisfactory and widely accepted. We sell three different ink jet papers and we get very positive feedback on all three.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> CLEARSOFT is IRONALL light correct??
> 
> I thought Ironall light was old news.....????
> 
> Did they "reformulate" it to have better washability??????


 
Yes, Clearsoft is IRonall Light, and I wondered the same thing when Ed said the same things to me. Ed has sent me some of his current stock of Clearsoft. Bringing us to the comments below. 




proworlded said:


> The washability of ClearSoft is equal to JPSS and the CS colors remain more vibrant.


I will be doing a test this week on Jetprosofstretch, my current batch of Ironall, and the Clearsoft Ed sent to me.





proworlded said:


> The biggest problem with all the papers is that you might get 10 different results with 10 different users due to variance in inks, printers, detergents, washers, dryers....and the human eye


All of the papers will be printed with a C120 (popular model of the day ) using Durabrite ink.

They will be pressed the same way, on the same shirt, using a Mighty Press. They will be on the same shirt, washed in the same detergent, dried the same way, etc... 

That should be a good test to be able to compare results. 

You know I'll do my usual. Wash and dry according to instructions, and then beat the heck out of them with warm water washes, high heat dryer and bleach, just like the customers do.

I'll post the pics and put a link to the thread here. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not sure thwyvare still able to fully supply as I get nothing back from them.


----------



## LAUSD (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to do a lot of business with New Milford Photo.  I had 1,000 sheets of very defective transfer paper for my LAUSD classroom from New Milford Photo www.newmilfordphoto.com . Bob Schultz  (the new owner of New Milford Photo) found my order and said he would personally take care of it- he claimed that the new paper was being shipped out right away! We spoke twice within a month and each time, he said it was going out. Never happened. This has gone on for 2 months. The last time we spoke, he said he'd look into it and call me in 10 minutes- I'm still waiting - for two weeks. Now when I call, it goes directly to vmail. No email responses either. I had a friend from another state call and magically, he answered.  Hmmm. I called... right to vmail. I checked the BBB- huh, they have an "F." No kidding- all for unanswered complaints - really? Of course they do! 
---
BBB Rating for New Milford Photo

Based on BBB files, New Milford Photo has a BBB Rating of F.
Reasons for this rating include:

* 11 complaints filed against business
* Failure to respond to 4 complaints filed against business.
---
Is there another place that can support my students projects? This company is off of my list and they should be off your list as well.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

There is almost always another supplier to purchase from. What product are you buying from them? If it has another name, we can direct you to another supplier for that paper. 

And sorry to hear about your experience. Thank you for sharing it, as I've personally been wondering how things will go at NMP under the new ownership. This is a dismal report. I hope it gets corrected, in the meantime, just let us know what you have been purchasing.


----------



## LAUSD (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks!  I produce projects (t-shirts, mouse pads, etc.) in my classroom with the iron all transfer paper. NMF was giving me FANTASTIC prices for education. Not realy certain what happened. Now I'm afraid I'll have to spend through the nose and it's my personal money - no school budget. Who can help?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

It's okay. There are alot of other places that carry Ironall paper. Tshirtsupplies is the supplier I personally like, but here is a thread listing the other names it is sold under, and who the other suppliers are. At Tshirtsupplies, it is called JetWear IYA inkjet transfer paper:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t59847.html

I hope this helps. I personally switched from Ironall light to JetPro SofStretch (JPSS). I just like the color retention better. Ironall still has fans around here, but alot of people have made the switch to JPSS and like it better, too. Just wanted to mention it. 

Good luck, welcome to the forum, and I hope everything works out.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Closing this thread - as the post above is the definitive list of where to find alternatives to purchasing from NMP. Thank you.


----------

